# Capacitor



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like I may need a new capacitor for a non functioning diesel "roar" unit. Does anyone here know where I can obtain a proper replacement? Any experiences with the procedure? Thanks in advance for any help offered.

Goldie


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Try PortLines Hobby Supply...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would help if we knew what capacitor you were looking for. I wouldn't be looking in hobby stores for electronic components personally.


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Flyernut! Portlines is always my number one go-to and at first I couldn't find what I needed. Your response prompted me to take another look and I finally found what I was looking for by using the "search" option. I'll have to remember that for the future. Again, thanks.

Goldie


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Gunrunnerjohn...I found that a 15 volt 100 microfarad electrolytic capacitor is what I needed. I'm sure the appearance of capacitors has changed since 1957 but nothing looked "right" in my search for a replacement. I find the prices of parts at Portlines to be extremely reasonable and have been a loyal customer for years. I was glad to find not only the needed capacitor but the entire capacitor, resistor and speaker assembly offered. Thanks for your response.

Goldie


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Goldie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Flyernut! Portlines is always my number one go-to and at first I couldn't find what I needed. Your response prompted me to take another look and I finally found what I was looking for by using the "search" option. I'll have to remember that for the future. Again, thanks.
> 
> Goldie


Great!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A 15V (or better) 100uf capacitor can be had for 11 cents with about $3 shipping.

Digikey 732-8598-1-ND


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow GRJohn, that's quite a savings! Thanks for the info and link, worth keeping for the future!

Goldie


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, when I need electronic parts, I do to an electronic parts place. When I need model train specific parts, I go to a model train parts place.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Certain items, especially electronic components, can be replaced with newer off the shelf items for pennies on the dollar and they usually perform better than the old originals.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Parts is parts, especially electronic parts.


----------

